
I think NY Times copied my article that went to #1 on HN - ronaldl93
About a week ago (8 October), a blog post I wrote about deleting Facebook went semi-viral on HN.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18164188 . Nice. 12k hits in 24hours.<p>Yesterday a very good friend of mine sent me this link https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;2018&#x2F;10&#x2F;10&#x2F;technology&#x2F;personaltech&#x2F;how-to-delete-facebook-instagram-account.html containing an article, extremely closely related to the blog post I wrote. It was written 2 days after I published mine.<p>Any thoughts?
======
rococode
It's possible that the writer saw your post and was inspired to make his own.
It could just be a coincidence.

Either way, I think the content between your article and his is different
enough that it makes no difference. It's a similar topic, sure, but there
don't appear to be any signs of plagiarism. There's nothing wrong with being
inspired by someone else's post to write on a certain topic. If that were
wrong, we would only ever have one point of view on a news event. It's only a
problem when your specific phrasing is claimed by someone else as their own.

~~~
ronaldl93
I'm super chilled about it. Just a thought. :)

------
yesenadam
I haven't read either, but from you saying you 'think they copied' it to
rococode saying 'there don't appear to be any signs of plagiarism' seems quite
a gap. What makes you say they _copied_ it?

------
ljsocal
Contact the Times:nytnews@nytimes.com or if you have extra cash, a lawyer. The
author of the article may be scrutinized by management but no compensation or
apology will likely result.

~~~
ronaldl93
I'm chilled. Just curious.

